# Andy Murray possibly retiring.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

It will be a shame if it happens. He’s been a great sportsman and brought a lot of hope to tennis fans.

I’m not a big tennis fan but always watched him play when I could. He certainly kept us on the edge of our seats over years.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Been a bit perplexed about the many comments about the sacrifices he has made, his courage etc

Don't get me wrong, I have enjoyed watching him play but he is a multi millionaire with extensive business interests 

For sacrifice and courage look at our armed forces, paramedics, fireman etc

Sad to see him retire a little before he naturally should have but not exactly feeling sorry for him


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The country needs successful role models like Murray. It inspires kids to go achieve something. 

Shame his career has ended in such a fashion. He's been too badly injured for some time and probably should have retired sooner. 

He's been one of the countries most successful sportsmen for a long time. Anyone else in the same standing would also be given lots of attention on their retirement too.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

I have no desire to undermine Andys sporting achievements however I did feel disappointed 
With his personal opinion regarding the outcome of an international football game England vs Turkey .
Considering that English tennis supporters probably make up the largest percentage of his support he didn’t do himself any favours .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alfie7777 said:


> I have no desire to undermine Andys sporting achievements however I did feel disappointed
> With his personal opinion regarding the outcome of an international football game England vs Turkey .
> Considering that English tennis supporters probably make up the largest percentage of his support he didn't do himself any favours .


What did he say about England v Turkey?

The anyone but England comments were supposed to be funny. When it comes to football Scotland and England are rival teams. I'm sure a high proportion on either side won't want to see the other win.

When it comes to sports like tennis everyone is under the same banner.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well knew he would not be back said to partner months and months ago his mind set had completely changed.
I regret not getting tickets for Murray match as he lived with everything on his shirt collar a dour Scotsman but a top block that has done a lot of good for the sport. Also his down to earth nature with doubles matches showed he just put others at ease.
Andy was a slow burner for me until I got what he was about, his mind will be focused on developing the future champs for sure, but it seems the new boy in Town Cameron Norrie is worth watching all be it Southafrican north with Scottish Dad and Welsh mum, but adopted Scot know for Tennis.

Wish Andy all the best for future I’m sure his new business will thrive as he has had to do things the hard way:thumb:


----------

